# Dealer who carries Aristocraft replacement parts?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi -

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a dealer who carries a good selection of Aristocraft replacement parts.

I'm specifically looking for three flywheels for the Aristocraft Mallet - Aristocraft doesn't have any at this time and I thought that perhaps an Aristocraft dealer might have those in stock.

Thanks, Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, parts INSIDE a motor block are rare! 

Usually Navin has to cannibalize a loco to get them. 

I've never found a dealer that stocks a good number of Aristo parts, even the stuff you need all the time. 

Good luck and if you find one, please let us know, he may still have some of the original lead weights for locos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Ur not likely to ever find a part like that in stock anywhere ever, they'll have to come out of somebodies 
junkbox... It would be real easy to make them if U have a lathe available... I do have 1 of them in my 
junkbox, but 1 won't help U much I guess, could give U the dims if U want to make, or have them made..
Paul R...


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know where there are some flywheels, It is a guarded secret. I could tell you, but I would have to kill you. Send me an E-mail. Thanks Rex


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys - 

This is for a friend of mine who doesn't speak any English; I know where to get spare LGB parts from dealers but I had no clue if there are any Aristocraft dealers carry a good pares inventory. 

The problem with the flywheels is that the plastic shaft is somehow not centred. Can't really figure out how that can even happen. 
The flywheels on the second motorblock of the Mallet are fine, but not on the first. 
We tried correcting this but somehow the shaft isn't pressed into the metal part oof the flywheel correctly. 

Paul - How do you make your own flywheels? Specifically the axle part which connects to the gearbox?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

KRS: I'd send the brick back to Navin at Aristo and explain the problem. You can call them and talk to Navin also and explain the problem.(973-351-9800 They will repair or replace it. Should be no charge to repair just shipping one way. You may have to call him back if you don't get him the first time as they tend not to return calls if you leave a message. back Later RJD


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, 
Those flywheels come apart, the shaft and bushing is a 1 piece plastic affair The whole thing just knocks apart real easy... 
It'd be real easy to rebuild if U have still have the old ones, I've made up a few of different lengths for different W/B spacings...
Use a 4MM allen wrench cut to the proper length for the shaft, the weight is just some 1" brass, or steel bar stock turned and 
bored to the proper size, a piece of plastic rod turned and drilled for the shaft, then press the whole thing together an U got it... 
The old ones were probably mis-made from the factory...
Paul R...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The plastic "hex drive ends" are the old style, and I believe replaced by all metal hex ends in virtually all locos. The plastic chewed up quickly, especially if the motor was misaligned in the motor block. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 15 Jun 2010 08:25 AM 
Use a 4MM allen wrench cut to the proper length for the shaft...


Thanks Paul,

That was the missing link!
We weren't smart enough to think of using an allen wrench for the shaft - that pretty much solves the problem.


Regards, Knut


----------

